# What sports/activities do you do?



## Caroline

I was just wondering what everyone did to keep fit?

My first love when I have space to train is Tai Chi, although I quite like katare katas too. SInce I changed my route to work I have also started taking a 10 minute walk in the mornings to a different bus stop that gives me a greater choice of buses. Still too far to walk to station but I am working on it...

What does everyone else do?


----------



## Northerner

I have tried twice to learn Tai Chi at evening classes, but still only managed to get about half way through the short form. First time, I had to miss a couple of classes due to work and found it almost impossible to get back up to speed - the class had moved on too far. The second time I thought right, I've got a head start here! But then I broke my leg, and Tai chi balance is tricky enough with two legs, never mind one! I'd love to be able to do the complete sequence, maybe one day!

I also enjoyed the katas at karate class - studied it 34 years ago during the big Bruce Lee/Kung Fu era! - My style was Shukokai, what's yours?

Nowadays, running is my main sport and it seems to do wonders for my control and insulin usage. Plus, it's very good for my mental well being, although you might dispute that if you've read any of my poems! I used to run home from where I worked - 15 minutes for 2.4 miles, I would have waited longer than that for the bus to come and regularly got home before my friends with cars travelling the same route at rush hour!


----------



## tracyp

I walk my dog 3 times a week for  1 hour min, plus we play for a while every day. Then I do the housework, shopping and make foodwhich after working 2 nights and 1 day leaves time for a cup of tea and relax.


----------



## Einstein

Like Tracy dog walking 7 days a week for a good 45 minutes - why did I go for a gundog again?

Then its the gym for an hour or so (suicide squad I don't stop for five minutes between rides  ) and then I swim a mile after that - aiming for sub 30 minutes breast stroke. Its so good to show these young kids (life guards) on the side that a middle aged bloke who isn't compact can beat their times 

After all that I get out of the pool collect the last of the glucose in my system and crawl to the chaging rooms - I will learn one day.

When I get home there is an 11 month old puppy just waiting to play with me


----------



## tracyp

Gundogs are great my husband does the other days of the week due to my work and house work. We have a Springer spaniel she is the best excerise ever, you have to feed and clean up after them regulary thank full Bonnie is from Show stock rather than pure gundog worker, they need lots of excerise.


----------



## Corrine

I run when I can buts its been hampered recently by me having a cold for almost a month and then the snow!  I got up to 5 miles for my long runs just before Christmas but am back down to 3 at the moment.  Am ploddin on as they say and am hoping to get my distance back up now the evenings are lighter and a bit warmer.


----------



## mikep1979

i do a lot of running both for work and also for general fitness. usually between 8 and 14 miles a day at the minute. i also play fly half for my local union team and play centre mid at footy. squash with my mates when we can all fit it in and then weights etc to. lol i sound like a sports nut!!!


----------



## David B

You guys make me feel lazy! I only started exercising after I was diagnosed 10 years ago and knew that if I was going to keep it up forever it would have to be dead simple, that's why I do exercise videos 30 mins 3 times a week.
Funnily enough I find doing an hours housework or gardening gives me a hypo, more so than the above!?


----------



## Northerner

David B said:


> You guys make me feel lazy! I only started exercising after I was diagnosed 10 years ago and knew that if I was going to keep it up forever it would have to be dead simple, that's why I do exercise videos 30 mins 3 times a week.
> Funnily enough I find doing an hours housework or gardening gives me a hypo, more so than the above!?



Gardening gives me hypos too, but running 10 miles doesn't!


----------



## Freddie99

For me I love my rugby, running and rowing. I do all of these at school. At the moment I'm a novice rower and did my admittedly poor Steve Redgrave impersonation today on the machines at school. A five hundred meter sprint in one minute fifty one seconds is not bad at all I believe. I love to run, however my knees are a little dodgy due to a penchant for hills. I tend to be a little high after finsihing sports. I rarely go hypo. But that's life.
I'm looking to be able to get myself into the shape to do a half marathon in the next year or two.

Tom H


----------



## Caroline

Northerner said:


> I have tried twice to learn Tai Chi at evening classes, but still only managed to get about half way through the short form. First time, I had to miss a couple of classes due to work and found it almost impossible to get back up to speed - the class had moved on too far. The second time I thought right, I've got a head start here! But then I broke my leg, and Tai chi balance is tricky enough with two legs, never mind one! I'd love to be able to do the complete sequence, maybe one day!
> 
> I also enjoyed the katas at karate class - studied it 34 years ago during the big Bruce Lee/Kung Fu era! - My style was Shukokai, what's yours?
> 
> Nowadays, running is my main sport and it seems to do wonders for my control and insulin usage. Plus, it's very good for my mental well being, although you might dispute that if you've read any of my poems! I used to run home from where I worked - 15 minutes for 2.4 miles, I would have waited longer than that for the bus to come and regularly got home before my friends with cars travelling the same route at rush hour!



I did GO Kan Ryu karate. It was a brilliant work out and made more sense than aerobics.

There are many good taichi web sites and lots of tai chi dvds to choose from. If you go to www.taichiforarthritis.com and look at the DVDs there, you might find one that takes your fancy, espeically as there is a tai chi for diabetes DVD and books too.


----------



## Jennie

Hi everybody - this is my first post 

I have been Type 2 for nearly 14 years and over that time I have 
tried swimming, cycling and even bought a treadmill to use at home
but everything I do aggravates my arthritic spine.  

I have had a bad back for years now, which was exascerbated 
by whiplash in a car accident and despite all sorts of treatment 
it is no better. I am now 75 so it probably won't get better but I
would really love to swim again.


----------



## Northerner

Jennie said:


> Hi everybody - this is my first post
> 
> I have been Type 2 for nearly 14 years and over that time I have
> tried swimming, cycling and even bought a treadmill to use at home
> but everything I do aggravates my arthritic spine.
> 
> I have had a bad back for years now, which was exascerbated
> by whiplash in a car accident and despite all sorts of treatment
> it is no better. I am now 75 so it probably won't get better but I
> would really love to swim again.



Hi Jennie, and welcome! 

I think that this is something the health campaigners often forget - that, with the best will in the world, it's not always possible for people to follow standard exercise regimes. Actually, Tai Chi as mentioned earlier in this thread can be a very good form of exercise as it concentrates more on balance and movement rather than exertion, and improves core strength. Might be worth a try if you can find a good and experienced teacher who can help you and take into consideration the problems with your back.

Best wishes!


----------



## Copepod

Agreed about limitations of standard exercise regimes. At least campaigns aer beginning to emphasise the value of active lifestyle eg walking, cycling as a means of transport; gardening, with the added bonus of veggies etc. 
Jennie - have you seen a physio recently? I've found them good at recommending activities suitable within a physical problem eg when I injured my knees (long before diabetes, but the principle still stands), she recommended walking up and down stairs as much as possible, as well as general walking & running, with painkillers if necessary, but limiting cycling for a bit, which did the trick. Personally, I like the emphasis on promoting activity, specifically tailored to the individual, rather than the blanket "stop doing everything" that sometimes comes from GPs etc.


----------



## Jennie

Thanks for replies.

Copepod - I have seen chiropractor, physiotherapist, consultant etc etc.
Some privately, some via GP.  The hospital physio would not do anything because 
my back was so inflamed.  She said it was best left alone.  

Northerner
Classes would be difficult as I am carer for my husband who had a heart attack a few months ago.  
I have to use a stick to walk so even going round the shops is often only for a short while. 
Oh! and just to add to my difficulties I am on the waiting list for a knee replacement. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I do as much as I can because I know that "every little helps" 

.


----------



## Copepod

Hi Jennie - it sounds like the hospital physio saw you when your back was in an acute  inflammation episode (short term exacerbation) of a chronic (long standing) problem - so if there's any chance of seeing a physio when your back is in its normal state, then that would be worth trying, although difficult to arrange, I realise. For example, they might suggest swimming in a warm hydrotherapy pool, rather than a normal temperature swimming pool, when / if back is a bit less sore.
Hope the knee replacement helps you to be a bit more mobile - that might help your back indirectly.


----------



## kitemaster

*Any extreme sports people out there?*

Hi 
Im one of those crazy people who gets dragged around in a buggy or board by powerkites I also do the sme thing in the water (kitesurfing). Its a great laugh and an adrenalin buzz! No one realises what the wind can do once harnessed and makes you respect the elements.
I am very lucky in the fact that my condition doesnt prevent me from doing such things 'well not yet anyway'...
Type 1 for 33 years, one very happy pump user!!!


----------



## runner

Jennie said:


> Thanks for replies.
> 
> Copepod - I have seen chiropractor, physiotherapist, consultant etc etc.
> Some privately, some via GP.  The hospital physio would not do anything because
> my back was so inflamed.  She said it was best left alone.
> 
> Northerner
> Classes would be difficult as I am carer for my husband who had a heart attack a few months ago.
> I have to use a stick to walk so even going round the shops is often only for a short while.
> Oh! and just to add to my difficulties I am on the waiting list for a knee replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do as much as I can because I know that "every little helps"
> 
> .



Hi Jennie,  boy, it sounds like you've got your work cut out for you at the moment.  I hope your husband is making a good recovery.  when things calm down, you might like to think about Yoga.  A god teacher will always ask about any problems you have and advise you what not to do or give you an alternative.  As Northerner says about Tai chi, Yoga also strengthens the core.  My friend has arthritic shoulders and wrists and finds it helps, and I have had a lot less back pain (formerly had sciatica).

My GP practice also refers people to the local Gym, where I presume they tailor a programme of exercise for your particular needs.

Perhaps after your knee op andd when your husband is recovered enough, you might be able to do something like that together?


----------



## runner

I would love to do Tai Chi and did buy a DVD, but it's difficult to have the space and motivation to use it, and difficult to get to the nearest class.  However, I do go to Yoga and am in the earlier stages of running, which I do maintain.  Also have a scatty Labrador, Willow, who we adopted from other family members, so a daily walk too. 'Fraid I do bare minimum of housework as still working too, but have quite a big garden and keep chickens (there's a surprise!),  so garden at weekends when I can.  Funnily enough, I find gardening affects my BS quite drastically too, although running drops them by at least 3, as does Yoga at the moment.  Love swimming, but nowhere nearby that has a decent pool and can't afford Yoga and swimming.  I do swim in the sea tho' a couple of times in the summer, or when on holiday, and in fact prefer it (except the temperature!).


----------



## Tezzz

The only exercise I get is walking to and from work.

I'd like to try swimming again but hate children who don't look where they are going with a passion.


----------



## runner

brightontez said:


> The only exercise I get is walking to and from work.
> 
> I'd like to try swimming again but hate children who don't look where they are going with a passion.



Oh brightontez, you Grumpy Old Man! LOL  When we visit the outlaws in Sussex, we sometimes go the pool at Eastbourne.  They have a sectioned off bit there where you can just swim without fighting your way through others.


----------



## Steff

I go swimming every Friday with my lad and i do try  my best and go to play tennis as much as poss but have no done it for abit , also on a weekend if the weather is good i take my lad on a bike ride.I play on the wii as well keeps me going lol


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> The only exercise I get is walking to and from work.
> 
> I'd like to try swimming again but hate children who don't look where they are going with a passion.



Yes, I find swimming boring and restrictive - restricted to the small part of the pool you *might* be able to claim as your own for a short while. Plus, all that messing about getting to the pool, changed, drying off etc. Running means I can just step out of my door and I then have a huge choice of routes with varied scenery to enjoy, before returning back to my front door!


----------



## insulinaddict09

I used to like Cross Country running years ago when I lived in the South Downs , the scenery is beautiful . Now I just do 2 hours of Aero Burn Aerobics every day. I also do a lot of walking , mainly the dog though lol .


----------



## katie

i used to do fencing and karate. at the moment im just doing an hour exercise video most days - it is basically kick boxing moves and legs,bums&tums exercises, it seems to be working on the weight loss front


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> i used to do fencing and karate. at the moment im just doing an hour exercise video most days - it is basically kick boxing moves and legs,bums&tums exercises, it seems to be working on the weight loss front



ha ha well we are twins ... both do the keep fit daily as well , is there  no end to our talents lol?


----------



## katie

we are so healthy too 

I think if we combined our talents we could create the ultimate uber talent!


----------



## Steff

hi jennie only just noticed you posted welcome to the forum


----------



## insulinaddict09

katie said:


> we are so healthy too
> 
> I think if we combined our talents we could create the ultimate uber talent!



Yes I think you are right there lol ... wooo lets go !!!!


ahem ... healthy lol ????


----------



## NiVZ

I've gotten a black belt in two different martial arts (Choi kwang Do and Soo Yang Do) and normally train twice a week for around an hour with an extra 30 mins one night for sparring.

I also enjoy playing 5-a-side football, and have done a few 10K runs to raise money for Diabetes UK.


----------



## wakman

NiVZ said:


> I've gotten a black belt in two different martial arts (Choi kwang Do and Soo Yang Do) and normally train twice a week for around an hour with an extra 30 mins one night for sparring.
> 
> I also enjoy playing 5-a-side football, and have done a few 10K runs to raise money for Diabetes UK.



Dont do enought as i should but i enjoy Squash and 5-a-side football.


----------



## Booboo

kitemaster said:


> Hi
> Im one of those crazy people who gets dragged around in a buggy or board by powerkites I also do the sme thing in the water (kitesurfing). Its a great laugh and an adrenalin buzz! No one realises what the wind can do once harnessed and makes you respect the elements.
> I am very lucky in the fact that my condition doesnt prevent me from doing such things 'well not yet anyway'...
> Type 1 for 33 years, one very happy pump user!!!



Hi Kitemaster,

I like a bit of action of the kite variety - since moving to South Wales me and my husband have started kite boarding on Pembrey beach. Its a perfect spot - about 7miles of beach and when the tide is low theres plenty of room to fly. My husband is better than me and has since had a couple of kite surfing lessons - hoping to get our own kit but its so expensive!
We also like mountain biking (singletrack centres in Wales are def worth a visit) and kayaking.


----------



## runner

Booboo said:


> Hi Kitemaster,
> 
> I like a bit of action of the kite variety - since moving to South Wales me and my husband have started kite boarding on Pembrey beach. Its a perfect spot - about 7miles of beach and when the tide is low theres plenty of room to fly. My husband is better than me and has since had a couple of kite surfing lessons - hoping to get our own kit but its so expensive!
> We also like mountain biking (singletrack centres in Wales are def worth a visit) and kayaking.



Wow, that sounds advernorous!  After tryng out cycles again at Center Parcs recently, me and the OH have taken the plunge and bought a basic mountain bike each - watch this space!


----------



## kimberly1.5

I used to be a swimmer but since finishing Uni and starting work, it wasn't practical... so I stopped exercising all together...!  But since starting all the tests for diabetes and cholesteral earlier this year I bought a cross-trainer and try to do it every day but usually this ends up being three days a week for about an hour at a time.

My mother-in-law also bought me this unusual sit-up thingy which I use but probably incorrectly as I think it works my arms just as much as my tummy!

Next... getting a TV in my little exercise room so that I can do some yoga on DVD or something - I think that would be a nice balance to the cardio.


----------



## Booboo

runner said:


> Wow, that sounds advernorous!  After tryng out cycles again at Center Parcs recently, me and the OH have taken the plunge and bought a basic mountain bike each - watch this space!



Congrats on making a great purchase! I am biased, but cycling is a great way to get fit and you can explore so much more than you can walking (its a lot quicker) or by car (you can reach places cars can't go). Mountain bikes should give you a lot of freedom, there is plenty of choice as to where to cycle, and how hard or easy you want to make it! If you get into singletrack riding then let me know and I can tell you about some of the man made centres that are popping up across the UK!
One cautionary note...2 actually:
1./ don't spend too much time on wet roads cycling in the rain on a route used heavily by lorries - I did the other weekend and saw my life flash before me on 3 separate occasions as massive lorries hurtled past me at arms length!
2./ take lots of food with you, obviously it depends how long you are out for, how hard you are working and how your bodies react but I can quite easily burn 1500 calories plus off in a ride (not a really hard ride either), so check your levels regularly and stock up on nibbles!
Enjoy!


----------



## runner

Booboo said:


> Congrats on making a great purchase! I am biased, but cycling is a great way to get fit and you can explore so much more than you can walking (its a lot quicker) or by car (you can reach places cars can't go). Mountain bikes should give you a lot of freedom, there is plenty of choice as to where to cycle, and how hard or easy you want to make it! If you get into singletrack riding then let me know and I can tell you about some of the man made centres that are popping up across the UK!
> One cautionary note...2 actually:
> 1./ don't spend too much time on wet roads cycling in the rain on a route used heavily by lorries - I did the other weekend and saw my life flash before me on 3 separate occasions as massive lorries hurtled past me at arms length!
> 2./ take lots of food with you, obviously it depends how long you are out for, how hard you are working and how your bodies react but I can quite easily burn 1500 calories plus off in a ride (not a really hard ride either), so check your levels regularly and stock up on nibbles!
> Enjoy!



Thanks for the tips!  The lorry experience sounds horrible.  It's some years since I cycled on the roads.  I know how much running affects my BSs, but have no idea about cycling, so will monitor it carfully in the early days - got a bit of a shock when I went swimming recently!  I'll use the bike to get around locally, but we're also thinking of getting a car rack so we can drive off to places then cycle.  Also take them when we go away camping (sadly not that often these days.)  I just sent off for a free cycling pack, which I think has got some info about cycling tracks, and we picked the bikes up yesterday!


----------



## Copepod

*cycle routes*

A couple of websites to help with finding cycle routes in UK:
http://www.sustrans.org.uk (National Cycle Network)
http://www.cycle-route.com


----------



## runner

Cheers for that!  I think the sustrans one was where I sent off for the free pack from.


----------



## MartinX123

I try to do swimming 3 times a week (say try as for the past month I have just had no get up and go so havent bothered) I have a personal trainer I go to once a week & I use my Wii Active personal trainer thingy a couple of times a week.
I need to properly get into a routine so I dont get hit by the lazy stick and let it slide like I am at the moment.
I am on holiday next week - in the lake district! Lots of action up there; kayaking, walking etc so hopefully that should be fun and fitnesstastic 

Next month myself and a friend are doing a basic indoor climbing course & I plan to do that once a fortnight afterwards. Really looking forward to that


----------



## Northerner

Starbanana said:


> I try to do swimming 3 times a week (say try as for the past month I have just had no get up and go so havent bothered) I have a personal trainer I go to once a week & I use my Wii Active personal trainer thingy a couple of times a week.
> I need to properly get into a routine so I dont get hit by the lazy stick and let it slide like I am at the moment.
> I am on holiday next week - in the lake district! Lots of action up there; kayaking, walking etc so hopefully that should be fun and fitnesstastic
> 
> Next month myself and a friend are doing a basic indoor climbing course & I plan to do that once a fortnight afterwards. Really looking forward to that



Wow! Very envious about the trip[ to the Lakes, I love it there - especially Keswick and Borrowdale. Sounds like you've been a bit like I have in recent weeks - feeling unmotivated. I'm now trying to get my ass into gear in preparation for the Great South Run in October. I think it helps if you can have a goal to aim for, especially if you can do it for a good cause. I ran last year for Diabetes UK, but this year I'm going to run for JDRF.

Hope you have a lovely holiday, and come back with a spring in your step and full of determination!


----------



## DickBarton

Northerner said:


> Gardening gives me hypos too, but running 10 miles doesn't!



What injection sites are you using before gardening and before running? You may be using different muscles for the different exercises and your injection sites may be affected so the insulin absorption rate is increased (resulting in more insulin being burned over a given period which could put you into hypo).


----------



## DickBarton

Mountain Biking...I'll attempt to ride anything in front of my wheel but I'm no downhiller and my technical ability is rather grim. Not riding as much as I'd like due to new family member but I think a few sessions would be all I need to get myself back into the swing of things.

Also attempt to do a bit of indoor climbing but not done it for years and is something I'm trying to get back into in the evenings once my daughter has gone to bed.


----------



## Northerner

DickBarton said:


> What injection sites are you using before gardening and before running? You may be using different muscles for the different exercises and your injection sites may be affected so the insulin absorption rate is increased (resulting in more insulin being burned over a given period which could put you into hypo).



Hi DickBarton, welcome to the group - just read your post about mountain biking, sounds scary to me - I can't even ride an ordinary bike on a flat road! 

As for the gardening, I've sort of worked out that it's not injection sites or anything like that - I think it's purely down to the fact that it's mostly unplanned, so I tend to have injected too much beforehand to take account of the extra activity. My main form of exercise is running, and that's always planned. I'm not a great gardener, and sometimes I get bored very quickly, or too hot, or whatever, so planning reduced insulin doses probably isn't going to work. In those circumstances I'm happy enough to top up the BG with some jelly babies - plus that's a treat for doing the gardening!


----------



## Steff

hi dick just wanted to welcome you to the site x


----------



## DickBarton

Hi, thanks for the welcome - I hadn't quite worked out where to put the 'first post' of myself, so thought I'd just wade in with my size 1o feet!


----------



## Steff

just look up above where it starts user cp and go along to your left where it says new posts look down the last columb where it says forum and click newbies say hello,then clicm new thread and introdue yourself x


----------



## Psychomuso

I used to run a mile whenever anyone mentioned the "E" word, well, not exactly run and nowhere near a mile, more like hide behind the sofa. A few months ago, I was looking at my weekly structure with my care team and they suggested some form of activity. Completely out of the blue, I suggested archery and a week later, I was doing the course to get my qualification.

It's the kind of exercise that suits me with mostly upper body work. There is walking involved each time I have to collect my arrows and if I'm shooting with anyone else, it's never a race and I can take breaks whenever I choose to. Initially, I was worried about my BG levels as they can drop very quickly but a friend advised me on which foods were good to eat and I always keep some glucose tablets in my case as I'm often alone on the far side of a big sports field.


----------



## coldclarity

I've started swimming twice a week this week. I used to love it, and am enjoying it so far. Still a bit nervous about hypos, but am being careful and checking lots. There's nowhere to stash glucose tablets in a swimming costume  When I start going on my own I'm going to get a waterproof id bracelet I've seen. Just need to get round to it. 

Not swimming very far yet, but it'll come.


----------



## Northerner

coldclarity said:


> I've started swimming twice a week this week. I used to love it, and am enjoying it so far. Still a bit nervous about hypos, but am being careful and checking lots. There's nowhere to stash glucose tablets in a swimming costume  When I start going on my own I'm going to get a waterproof id bracelet I've seen. Just need to get round to it.
> 
> Not swimming very far yet, but it'll come.



Haven't been swimming for ages! I was going to start going as rehabilitation for my broken leg, but was too scared of slipping on the side and doing myself another injury

Since I was diagnosed I've wondered about going swimming, and if it would be a good idea to tell the attendants/lifeguards that you're diabetic and what to do/keep a closer eye on you. Good to hear you've found an activity you enjoy - it really does make a world of difference to your contol!


----------



## coldclarity

I did wonder about telling the attendant. It might be sensible, though I'd feel a bit of an idiot. I haven't had a reading under six yet, so I'm not too worried until I start running a bit lower 

It's all my DSNs fault. Her and hubby ganged up on me. I'm so not an exercise person, but it really makes a difference to everything. I feel better in myself already.

I thought about running, inspired by you lot, but somehow that seems like proper exercise


----------



## cave_troll

Climbing, caving, running, Cave Diving

plus 20 mins of walking to work every day


----------



## Copepod

Hi Cave Troll,  I also do climbing, running etc, and have done a bit of caving over the years - but never cave diving. My uncle and aunt,who met through caving, used to say that cave divers had 2 little holes in their heads where their brains had been removed! They also told stories about where emergency Mars bars were kept and what happened when they melted inside wetsuits...


----------



## MartinX123

Cave diving sounds so awesome! I would love to do it at some point later in life (need to learn to dive first really!!)
I have started going indoor climbing recently & its so much fun. Not that Im good yet, but hopefully will be one day!


----------



## Minster

i love to run and go out on my bike. but i must confess i dont do either so much lately lol.


----------

